# ZD1211 no WPA

## babil

Hi,

I can't get WPA working with a ZD1211 based USB stick. The driver and firmware are loaded and I can connect to open networks, but I have no luck with WPA. I tried configuring it manually with the wpa_supplicant.conf and also with WICD. I get the following message in the log.

```
[  234.793061] wlan0: direct probe to AP 00:13:49:7f:96:8f try 1

[  234.798466] wlan0 direct probe responded

[  234.798481] wlan0: authenticate with AP 00:13:49:7f:96:8f

[  234.801990] wlan0: authenticated

[  234.802000] wlan0: associate with AP 00:13:49:7f:96:8f

[  234.806983] wlan0: RX ReassocResp from 00:13:49:7f:96:8f (capab=0x411 status=0 aid=2)

[  234.806992] wlan0: associated

[  240.775178] wlan0: disassociated (Reason: 16)

[  241.775069] wlan0: associate with AP 00:13:49:7f:96:8f

[  241.778207] wlan0: deauthenticated (Reason: 6)

[  242.778060] wlan0: direct probe to AP 00:13:49:7f:96:8f try 2

[  242.978064] wlan0: direct probe to AP 00:13:49:7f:96:8f try 3

[  242.981259] wlan0 direct probe responded

[  242.981268] wlan0: authenticate with AP 00:13:49:7f:96:8f

[  242.984239] wlan0: authenticated

[  242.984248] wlan0: associate with AP 00:13:49:7f:96:8f

[  242.987262] wlan0: RX ReassocResp from 00:13:49:7f:96:8f (capab=0x411 status=0 aid=2)

[  242.987272] wlan0: associated

[  248.751445] wlan0: disassociated (Reason: 16)

[  249.751065] wlan0: associate with AP 00:13:49:7f:96:8f

[  249.754470] wlan0: deauthenticated (Reason: 6)

[  250.754061] wlan0: direct probe to AP 00:13:49:7f:96:8f timed out

```

The stick is recognized, see the following.

```
[    5.256113] zd1211rw 2-1:1.0: usb_probe_interface

[    5.256125] zd1211rw 2-1:1.0: usb_probe_interface - got id

[    5.542065] zd1211rw 2-1:1.0: phy0

[    5.542127] usbcore: registered new interface driver zd1211rw

[   23.001317] usb 2-1: firmware: requesting zd1211/zd1211b_ub

[   23.167872] usb 2-1: firmware: requesting zd1211/zd1211b_uphr

[   23.346064] zd1211rw 2-1:1.0: firmware version 4725

[   23.405058] zd1211rw 2-1:1.0: zd1211b chip 0ace:1215 v4810 full 00-21-27 MAXIM_NEW_RF pa0 -7---
```

Any idea what the problem might be? The stick was functioning with WPA in opensuse and zenwalk linux. Does networkmanager rely on wpa_supplicant as well? should I try it?

Any help appreciated.

Cheers

----------

## gerdesj

Could you post your wpa_supplicant.conf and /etc/conf.d/net, please?  Obfuscate passwords though!

Cheers

Jon

----------

## babil

net:

```
modules=("wpa_supplicant")

wpa_suplicant_wlan0=("-c /etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf -Dwext ")

config_wlan0=("dhcp")
```

I don't really want to use the wpa_supplicant conf, since I use WICD.  I also don't really see the point of having standard configured wlans in my config on a laptop. It's frustrating trying to get it to work for 4-5 days now without success.

Thanks in advance

----------

## gerdesj

 *babil wrote:*   

> net:
> 
> ```
> modules=("wpa_supplicant")
> 
> ...

 

I'm in work at the moment.  Sorry, I don't know WICD but I do notice that you are missing a "p" in the second line.

Cheers

Jon

----------

## babil

The missing "p" was a typo as i copied it from the laptop. Anyways here is the new conf.d/net 

```
modules=("wpa_supplicant")

wpa_supplicant_wlan0=("-Dwext ")

config_wlan0=("dhcp")
```

Here is my wpa_supplicant.conf with the WLAN set. 

```
# The below line not be changed otherwise we refuse to work

ctrl_interface=/var/run/wpa_supplicant

# Ensure that only root can read the WPA configuration

ctrl_interface_group=0

# Let wpa_supplicant take care of scanning and AP selection

ap_scan=1

# Simple case: WPA-PSK, PSK as an ASCII passphrase, allow all valid ciphers

network={

  ssid="ArcorWirelessLAN"

  psk="mypassword"

  # The higher the priority the sooner we are matched

  priority=5

}

# Only WPA-PSK is used. Any valid cipher combination is accepted

#network={

#  ssid="ArcorWirelessLAN"

#  proto=WPA

#  key_mgmt=WPA-PSK

#  pairwise=CCMP TKIP

#  group=CCMP TKIP WEP104 WEP40

#  psk=....

#  priority=2

#}
```

and here the log... looks a little different than the last one, but still the wpa errors are the same.

Reason 16 and reason 6. Is there any documentation about these messages?

```

Oct 28 15:36:26 localhost [ 3151.881553] zd1211rw 2-1:1.0: zd_rf_set_channel() channel: 2

Oct 28 15:36:26 localhost [ 3151.881562] zd1211rw 2-1:1.0: zd_usb_rfwrite() value 0x0100047 bits 24

Oct 28 15:36:26 localhost [ 3151.884550] zd1211rw 2-1:1.0: zd_usb_rfwrite() value 0x020099b bits 24

Oct 28 15:36:27 localhost [ 3151.887682] zd1211rw 2-1:1.0: zd_usb_rfwrite() value 0x034667d bits 24

Oct 28 15:36:27 localhost [ 3151.890620] zd1211rw 2-1:1.0: zd_usb_rfwrite() value 0x0025f98 bits 24

Oct 28 15:36:27 localhost [ 3151.893546] zd1211rw 2-1:1.0: zd_usb_rfwrite() value 0x0025f9a bits 24

Oct 28 15:36:27 localhost [ 3151.896546] zd1211rw 2-1:1.0: zd_usb_rfwrite() value 0x0025f94 bits 24

Oct 28 15:36:27 localhost [ 3151.899545] zd1211rw 2-1:1.0: zd_usb_rfwrite() value 0x0027fd4 bits 24

Oct 28 15:36:27 localhost [ 3151.907115] zd1211rw 2-1:1.0: zd_usb_rfwrite() value 0x071f493 bits 24

Oct 28 15:36:27 localhost [ 3151.914573] wlan0: authenticate with AP 00:13:49:73:5c:c1

Oct 28 15:36:27 localhost [ 3151.916657] wlan0: authenticated

Oct 28 15:36:27 localhost [ 3151.916665] wlan0: associate with AP 00:13:49:73:5c:c1

Oct 28 15:36:27 localhost [ 3151.919631] wlan0: RX AssocResp from 00:13:49:73:5c:c1 (capab=0x411 status=0 aid=1)

Oct 28 15:36:27 localhost [ 3151.919644] wlan0: associated

Oct 28 15:36:27 localhost [ 3151.920400] zd1211rw 2-1:1.0: zd_op_bss_info_changed() changes: 2d

Oct 28 15:36:27 localhost [ 3151.921805] zd1211rw 2-1:1.0: zd_chip_set_rts_cts_rate_locked() preamble=1

Oct 28 15:36:32 localhost [ 3157.242760] wlan0: disassociated (Reason: 16)

Oct 28 15:36:32 localhost [ 3157.242802] zd1211rw 2-1:1.0: zd_op_bss_info_changed() changes: f

Oct 28 15:36:32 localhost [ 3157.244052] zd1211rw 2-1:1.0: zd_chip_set_rts_cts_rate_locked() preamble=0

Oct 28 15:36:33 localhost [ 3158.242041] wlan0: associate with AP 00:13:49:73:5c:c1

Oct 28 15:36:33 localhost [ 3158.244800] wlan0: deauthenticated (Reason: 6)

Oct 28 15:36:34 localhost [ 3159.244059] wlan0: direct probe to AP 00:13:49:73:5c:c1 try 1

Oct 28 15:36:34 localhost [ 3159.246894] wlan0 direct probe responded

Oct 28 15:36:34 localhost [ 3159.246902] wlan0: authenticate with AP 00:13:49:73:5c:c1

Oct 28 15:36:34 localhost [ 3159.249822] wlan0: authenticated

Oct 28 15:36:34 localhost [ 3159.249829] wlan0: associate with AP 00:13:49:73:5c:c1

Oct 28 15:36:34 localhost [ 3159.252822] wlan0: RX ReassocResp from 00:13:49:73:5c:c1 (capab=0x411 status=0 aid=1)

Oct 28 15:36:34 localhost [ 3159.252829] wlan0: associated

Oct 28 15:36:34 localhost [ 3159.253541] zd1211rw 2-1:1.0: zd_op_bss_info_changed() changes: 2f

Oct 28 15:36:34 localhost [ 3159.253634] zd1211rw 2-1:1.0: zd_op_configure_filter() mc addr 33:33:ff:cf:9b:77

Oct 28 15:36:34 localhost [ 3159.253641] zd1211rw 2-1:1.0: zd_op_configure_filter() mc addr 33:33:00:00:00:01

Oct 28 15:36:34 localhost [ 3159.253648] zd1211rw 2-1:1.0: zd_op_configure_filter() mc addr 01:00:5e:00:00:01

Oct 28 15:36:34 localhost [ 3159.254618] zd1211rw 2-1:1.0: zd_chip_set_rts_cts_rate_locked() preamble=1

Oct 28 15:36:34 localhost [ 3159.285789] zd1211rw 2-1:1.0: zd_rf_set_channel() channel: 1

Oct 28 15:36:34 localhost [ 3159.285802] zd1211rw 2-1:1.0: zd_usb_rfwrite() value 0x0100047 bits 24

Oct 28 15:36:34 localhost [ 3159.288779] zd1211rw 2-1:1.0: zd_usb_rfwrite() value 0x0200999 bits 24

Oct 28 15:36:34 localhost [ 3159.291931] zd1211rw 2-1:1.0: zd_usb_rfwrite() value 0x034667d bits 24

Oct 28 15:36:34 localhost [ 3159.294778] zd1211rw 2-1:1.0: zd_usb_rfwrite() value 0x0025f98 bits 24

Oct 28 15:36:34 localhost [ 3159.297779] zd1211rw 2-1:1.0: zd_usb_rfwrite() value 0x0025f9a bits 24

Oct 28 15:36:34 localhost [ 3159.300777] zd1211rw 2-1:1.0: zd_usb_rfwrite() value 0x0025f94 bits 24

Oct 28 15:36:34 localhost [ 3159.308069] zd1211rw 2-1:1.0: zd_usb_rfwrite() value 0x0027fd4 bits 24

Oct 28 15:36:34 localhost [ 3159.311992] zd1211rw 2-1:1.0: uw2453_set_tx_gain_level() can't configure TX gain for int value ff on channel 1

Oct 28 15:36:34 localhost [ 3159.378793] zd1211rw 2-1:1.0: zd_rf_set_channel() channel: 2

Oct 28 15:36:34 localhost [ 3159.378808] zd1211rw 2-1:1.0: zd_usb_rfwrite() value 0x0100047 bits 24

Oct 28 15:36:34 localhost [ 3159.381792] zd1211rw 2-1:1.0: zd_usb_rfwrite() value 0x020099b bits 24

Oct 28 15:36:34 localhost [ 3159.384783] zd1211rw 2-1:1.0: zd_usb_rfwrite() value 0x034667d bits 24

Oct 28 15:36:34 localhost [ 3159.387783] zd1211rw 2-1:1.0: zd_usb_rfwrite() value 0x0025f98 bits 24

Oct 28 15:36:34 localhost [ 3159.393828] zd1211rw 2-1:1.0: zd_usb_rfwrite() value 0x0025f9a bits 24

Oct 28 15:36:34 localhost [ 3159.396781] zd1211rw 2-1:1.0: zd_usb_rfwrite() value 0x0025f94 bits 24

Oct 28 15:36:34 localhost [ 3159.399824] zd1211rw 2-1:1.0: zd_usb_rfwrite() value 0x0027fd4 bits 24

Oct 28 15:36:34 localhost [ 3159.403784] zd1211rw 2-1:1.0: zd_usb_rfwrite() value 0x071f493 bits 24

Oct 28 15:36:34 localhost [ 3159.474826] zd1211rw 2-1:1.0: zd_rf_set_channel() channel: 3

Oct 28 15:36:34 localhost [ 3159.474838] zd1211rw 2-1:1.0: zd_usb_rfwrite() value 0x0100067 bits 24

Oct 28 15:36:34 localhost [ 3159.477787] zd1211rw 2-1:1.0: zd_usb_rfwrite() value 0x0200998 bits 24

Oct 28 15:36:34 localhost [ 3159.480786] zd1211rw 2-1:1.0: zd_usb_rfwrite() value 0x034607d bits 24

Oct 28 15:36:34 localhost [ 3159.483785] zd1211rw 2-1:1.0: zd_usb_rfwrite() value 0x0025f98 bits 24

Oct 28 15:36:34 localhost [ 3159.488827] zd1211rw 2-1:1.0: zd_usb_rfwrite() value 0x0025f9a bits 24

Oct 28 15:36:34 localhost [ 3159.491890] zd1211rw 2-1:1.0: zd_usb_rfwrite() value 0x0025f94 bits 24

Oct 28 15:36:34 localhost [ 3159.494799] zd1211rw 2-1:1.0: zd_usb_rfwrite() value 0x0027fd4 bits 24

Oct 28 15:36:34 localhost [ 3159.498791] zd1211rw 2-1:1.0: zd_usb_rfwrite() value 0x071f693 bits 24

Oct 28 15:36:34 localhost [ 3159.515029] wlan0: no IPv6 routers present

Oct 28 15:36:34 localhost [ 3159.567973] zd1211rw 2-1:1.0: zd_rf_set_channel() channel: 4

Oct 28 15:36:34 localhost [ 3159.567988] zd1211rw 2-1:1.0: zd_usb_rfwrite() value 0x0100067 bits 24

Oct 28 15:36:34 localhost [ 3159.570946] zd1211rw 2-1:1.0: zd_usb_rfwrite() value 0x020099a bits 24

Oct 28 15:36:34 localhost [ 3159.573786] zd1211rw 2-1:1.0: zd_usb_rfwrite() value 0x034607d bits 24

Oct 28 15:36:34 localhost [ 3159.576786] zd1211rw 2-1:1.0: zd_usb_rfwrite() value 0x0025f98 bits 24

Oct 28 15:36:34 localhost [ 3159.579900] zd1211rw 2-1:1.0: zd_usb_rfwrite() value 0x0025f9a bits 24

Oct 28 15:36:34 localhost [ 3159.582798] zd1211rw 2-1:1.0: zd_usb_rfwrite() value 0x0025f94 bits 24

Oct 28 15:36:34 localhost [ 3159.585942] zd1211rw 2-1:1.0: zd_usb_rfwrite() value 0x0027fd4 bits 24

Oct 28 15:36:34 localhost [ 3159.590778] zd1211rw 2-1:1.0: zd_usb_rfwrite() value 0x071f693 bits 24

Oct 28 15:36:34 localhost [ 3159.659801] zd1211rw 2-1:1.0: zd_rf_set_channel() channel: 5

Oct 28 15:36:34 localhost [ 3159.659816] zd1211rw 2-1:1.0: zd_usb_rfwrite() value 0x0100067 bits 24

Oct 28 15:36:34 localhost [ 3159.662791] zd1211rw 2-1:1.0: zd_usb_rfwrite() value 0x0200999 bits 24

Oct 28 15:36:34 localhost [ 3159.664900] zd1211rw 2-1:1.0: zd_usb_rfwrite() value 0x034665d bits 24

Oct 28 15:36:34 localhost [ 3159.668794] zd1211rw 2-1:1.0: zd_usb_rfwrite() value 0x0025f98 bits 24

Oct 28 15:36:34 localhost [ 3159.671790] zd1211rw 2-1:1.0: zd_usb_rfwrite() value 0x0025f9a bits 24

Oct 28 15:36:34 localhost [ 3159.674788] zd1211rw 2-1:1.0: zd_usb_rfwrite() value 0x0025f94 bits 24

Oct 28 15:36:34 localhost [ 3159.677787] zd1211rw 2-1:1.0: zd_usb_rfwrite() value 0x0027fd4 bits 24

Oct 28 15:36:34 localhost [ 3159.680824] zd1211rw 2-1:1.0: uw2453_set_tx_gain_level() can't configure TX gain for int value ff on channel 5

Oct 28 15:36:34 localhost [ 3159.747803] zd1211rw 2-1:1.0: zd_rf_set_channel() channel: 6

Oct 28 15:36:34 localhost [ 3159.747816] zd1211rw 2-1:1.0: zd_usb_rfwrite() value 0x0100067 bits 24

Oct 28 15:36:34 localhost [ 3159.750045] zd1211rw 2-1:1.0: zd_usb_rfwrite() value 0x020099b bits 24

Oct 28 15:36:34 localhost [ 3159.753805] zd1211rw 2-1:1.0: zd_usb_rfwrite() value 0x034665d bits 24

Oct 28 15:36:34 localhost [ 3159.756794] zd1211rw 2-1:1.0: zd_usb_rfwrite() value 0x0025f98 bits 24

Oct 28 15:36:34 localhost [ 3159.759793] zd1211rw 2-1:1.0: zd_usb_rfwrite() value 0x0025f9a bits 24

Oct 28 15:36:34 localhost [ 3159.762792] zd1211rw 2-1:1.0: zd_usb_rfwrite() value 0x0025f94 bits 24

Oct 28 15:36:34 localhost [ 3159.764887] zd1211rw 2-1:1.0: zd_usb_rfwrite() value 0x0027fd4 bits 24

Oct 28 15:36:34 localhost [ 3159.769800] zd1211rw 2-1:1.0: zd_usb_rfwrite() value 0x071f493 bits 24

Oct 28 15:36:34 localhost [ 3159.839808] zd1211rw 2-1:1.0: zd_rf_set_channel() channel: 7

Oct 28 15:36:34 localhost [ 3159.839819] zd1211rw 2-1:1.0: zd_usb_rfwrite() value 0x0100057 bits 24

Oct 28 15:36:34 localhost [ 3159.842926] zd1211rw 2-1:1.0: zd_usb_rfwrite() value 0x0200998 bits 24

Oct 28 15:36:34 localhost [ 3159.845810] zd1211rw 2-1:1.0: zd_usb_rfwrite() value 0x034645d bits 24

Oct 28 15:36:34 localhost [ 3159.848798] zd1211rw 2-1:1.0: zd_usb_rfwrite() value 0x0025f98 bits 24

Oct 28 15:36:34 localhost [ 3159.851794] zd1211rw 2-1:1.0: zd_usb_rfwrite() value 0x0025f9a bits 24

Oct 28 15:36:34 localhost [ 3159.854794] zd1211rw 2-1:1.0: zd_usb_rfwrite() value 0x0025f94 bits 24

Oct 28 15:36:34 localhost [ 3159.857906] zd1211rw 2-1:1.0: zd_usb_rfwrite() value 0x0027fd4 bits 24

Oct 28 15:36:34 localhost [ 3159.861797] zd1211rw 2-1:1.0: zd_usb_rfwrite() value 0x071f693 bits 24

Oct 28 15:36:35 localhost [ 3159.931830] zd1211rw 2-1:1.0: zd_rf_set_channel() channel: 8

Oct 28 15:36:35 localhost [ 3159.931843] zd1211rw 2-1:1.0: zd_usb_rfwrite() value 0x0100057 bits 24

Oct 28 15:36:35 localhost [ 3159.934811] zd1211rw 2-1:1.0: zd_usb_rfwrite() value 0x020099a bits 24

Oct 28 15:36:35 localhost [ 3159.937809] zd1211rw 2-1:1.0: zd_usb_rfwrite() value 0x034645d bits 24

Oct 28 15:36:35 localhost [ 3159.940811] zd1211rw 2-1:1.0: zd_usb_rfwrite() value 0x0025f98 bits 24

Oct 28 15:36:35 localhost [ 3159.944009] zd1211rw 2-1:1.0: zd_usb_rfwrite() value 0x0025f9a bits 24

Oct 28 15:36:35 localhost [ 3159.946841] zd1211rw 2-1:1.0: zd_usb_rfwrite() value 0x0025f94 bits 24

Oct 28 15:36:35 localhost [ 3159.949814] zd1211rw 2-1:1.0: zd_usb_rfwrite() value 0x0027fd4 bits 24

Oct 28 15:36:35 localhost [ 3159.953802] zd1211rw 2-1:1.0: zd_usb_rfwrite() value 0x071f693 bits 24

Oct 28 15:36:35 localhost [ 3160.026814] zd1211rw 2-1:1.0: zd_rf_set_channel() channel: 9

Oct 28 15:36:35 localhost [ 3160.026826] zd1211rw 2-1:1.0: zd_usb_rfwrite() value 0x0100057 bits 24

Oct 28 15:36:35 localhost [ 3160.029802] zd1211rw 2-1:1.0: zd_usb_rfwrite() value 0x0200999 bits 24

Oct 28 15:36:35 localhost [ 3160.032802] zd1211rw 2-1:1.0: zd_usb_rfwrite() value 0x034666d bits 24

Oct 28 15:36:35 localhost [ 3160.034817] zd1211rw 2-1:1.0: zd_usb_rfwrite() value 0x0025f98 bits 24

Oct 28 15:36:35 localhost [ 3160.037802] zd1211rw 2-1:1.0: zd_usb_rfwrite() value 0x0025f9a bits 24

Oct 28 15:36:35 localhost [ 3160.040802] zd1211rw 2-1:1.0: zd_usb_rfwrite() value 0x0025f94 bits 24

Oct 28 15:36:35 localhost [ 3160.043800] zd1211rw 2-1:1.0: zd_usb_rfwrite() value 0x0027fd4 bits 24

Oct 28 15:36:35 localhost [ 3160.047919] zd1211rw 2-1:1.0: uw2453_set_tx_gain_level() can't configure TX gain for int value ff on channel 9

Oct 28 15:36:35 localhost [ 3160.114812] zd1211rw 2-1:1.0: zd_rf_set_channel() channel: 10

Oct 28 15:36:35 localhost [ 3160.114823] zd1211rw 2-1:1.0: zd_usb_rfwrite() value 0x0100057 bits 24

Oct 28 15:36:35 localhost [ 3160.117806] zd1211rw 2-1:1.0: zd_usb_rfwrite() value 0x020099b bits 24

Oct 28 15:36:35 localhost [ 3160.120804] zd1211rw 2-1:1.0: zd_usb_rfwrite() value 0x034666d bits 24

Oct 28 15:36:35 localhost [ 3160.123940] zd1211rw 2-1:1.0: zd_usb_rfwrite() value 0x0025f98 bits 24

Oct 28 15:36:35 localhost [ 3160.126819] zd1211rw 2-1:1.0: zd_usb_rfwrite() value 0x0025f9a bits 24

Oct 28 15:36:35 localhost [ 3160.129803] zd1211rw 2-1:1.0: zd_usb_rfwrite() value 0x0025f94 bits 24

Oct 28 15:36:35 localhost [ 3160.132804] zd1211rw 2-1:1.0: zd_usb_rfwrite() value 0x0027fd4 bits 24

Oct 28 15:36:35 localhost [ 3160.136807] zd1211rw 2-1:1.0: zd_usb_rfwrite() value 0x071f493 bits 24

Oct 28 15:36:35 localhost [ 3160.206820] zd1211rw 2-1:1.0: zd_rf_set_channel() channel: 11

Oct 28 15:36:35 localhost [ 3160.206833] zd1211rw 2-1:1.0: zd_usb_rfwrite() value 0x0100077 bits 24

Oct 28 15:36:35 localhost [ 3160.209808] zd1211rw 2-1:1.0: zd_usb_rfwrite() value 0x0200998 bits 24

Oct 28 15:36:35 localhost [ 3160.212808] zd1211rw 2-1:1.0: zd_usb_rfwrite() value 0x034646d bits 24

Oct 28 15:36:35 localhost [ 3160.215809] zd1211rw 2-1:1.0: zd_usb_rfwrite() value 0x0025f98 bits 24

Oct 28 15:36:35 localhost [ 3160.217858] zd1211rw 2-1:1.0: zd_usb_rfwrite() value 0x0025f9a bits 24

Oct 28 15:36:35 localhost [ 3160.220806] zd1211rw 2-1:1.0: zd_usb_rfwrite() value 0x0025f94 bits 24

Oct 28 15:36:35 localhost [ 3160.223810] zd1211rw 2-1:1.0: zd_usb_rfwrite() value 0x0027fd4 bits 24

Oct 28 15:36:35 localhost [ 3160.227808] zd1211rw 2-1:1.0: zd_usb_rfwrite() value 0x071f393 bits 24

Oct 28 15:36:35 localhost [ 3160.299832] zd1211rw 2-1:1.0: zd_rf_set_channel() channel: 2

Oct 28 15:36:35 localhost [ 3160.299849] zd1211rw 2-1:1.0: zd_usb_rfwrite() value 0x0100047 bits 24

Oct 28 15:36:35 localhost [ 3160.302810] zd1211rw 2-1:1.0: zd_usb_rfwrite() value 0x020099b bits 24

Oct 28 15:36:35 localhost [ 3160.305809] zd1211rw 2-1:1.0: zd_usb_rfwrite() value 0x034667d bits 24

Oct 28 15:36:35 localhost [ 3160.308809] zd1211rw 2-1:1.0: zd_usb_rfwrite() value 0x0025f98 bits 24

Oct 28 15:36:35 localhost [ 3160.312125] zd1211rw 2-1:1.0: zd_usb_rfwrite() value 0x0025f9a bits 24

Oct 28 15:36:35 localhost [ 3160.314823] zd1211rw 2-1:1.0: zd_usb_rfwrite() value 0x0025f94 bits 24

Oct 28 15:36:35 localhost [ 3160.317812] zd1211rw 2-1:1.0: zd_usb_rfwrite() value 0x0027fd4 bits 24

Oct 28 15:36:35 localhost [ 3160.321811] zd1211rw 2-1:1.0: zd_usb_rfwrite() value 0x071f493 bits 24

Oct 28 15:36:35 localhost [ 3160.329825] zd1211rw 2-1:1.0: zd_op_configure_filter() mc addr 33:33:ff:cf:9b:77

Oct 28 15:36:35 localhost [ 3160.329838] zd1211rw 2-1:1.0: zd_op_configure_filter() mc addr 33:33:00:00:00:01

Oct 28 15:36:35 localhost [ 3160.329844] zd1211rw 2-1:1.0: zd_op_configure_filter() mc addr 01:00:5e:00:00:01

Oct 28 15:36:35 localhost [ 3160.387049] zd1211rw 2-1:1.0: zd_op_bss_info_changed() changes: 2

Oct 28 15:36:40 localhost [ 3165.242030] wlan0: disassociated (Reason: 16)

Oct 28 15:36:40 localhost [ 3165.242074] zd1211rw 2-1:1.0: zd_op_bss_info_changed() changes: f

Oct 28 15:36:40 localhost [ 3165.242871] zd1211rw 2-1:1.0: zd_chip_set_rts_cts_rate_locked() preamble=0

Oct 28 15:36:41 localhost [ 3166.242055] wlan0: associate with AP 00:13:49:73:5c:c1

Oct 28 15:36:41 localhost [ 3166.245095] wlan0: deauthenticated (Reason: 6)

Oct 28 15:36:42 localhost [ 3167.245056] wlan0: direct probe to AP 00:13:49:73:5c:c1 try 2

Oct 28 15:36:42 localhost [ 3167.249101] wlan0 direct probe responded

Oct 28 15:36:42 localhost [ 3167.249108] wlan0: authenticate with AP 00:13:49:73:5c:c1

Oct 28 15:36:42 localhost [ 3167.252084] wlan0: authenticated

Oct 28 15:36:42 localhost [ 3167.252090] wlan0: associate with AP 00:13:49:73:5c:c1

Oct 28 15:36:42 localhost [ 3167.255085] wlan0: RX ReassocResp from 00:13:49:73:5c:c1 (capab=0x411 status=0 aid=1)

Oct 28 15:36:42 localhost [ 3167.255092] wlan0: associated

Oct 28 15:36:42 localhost [ 3167.255795] zd1211rw 2-1:1.0: zd_op_bss_info_changed() changes: 2d

Oct 28 15:36:42 localhost [ 3167.255879] zd1211rw 2-1:1.0: zd_op_configure_filter() mc addr 33:33:ff:cf:9b:77

Oct 28 15:36:42 localhost [ 3167.255886] zd1211rw 2-1:1.0: zd_op_configure_filter() mc addr 33:33:00:00:00:01

Oct 28 15:36:42 localhost [ 3167.255893] zd1211rw 2-1:1.0: zd_op_configure_filter() mc addr 01:00:5e:00:00:01

Oct 28 15:36:42 localhost [ 3167.259070] zd1211rw 2-1:1.0: zd_chip_set_rts_cts_rate_locked() preamble=1

Oct 28 15:36:42 localhost [ 3167.288060] zd1211rw 2-1:1.0: zd_rf_set_channel() channel: 1

Oct 28 15:36:42 localhost [ 3167.288074] zd1211rw 2-1:1.0: zd_usb_rfwrite() value 0x0100047 bits 24

Oct 28 15:36:42 localhost [ 3167.290072] zd1211rw 2-1:1.0: zd_usb_rfwrite() value 0x0200999 bits 24

Oct 28 15:36:42 localhost [ 3167.292062] zd1211rw 2-1:1.0: zd_usb_rfwrite() value 0x034667d bits 24

Oct 28 15:36:42 localhost [ 3167.295064] zd1211rw 2-1:1.0: zd_usb_rfwrite() value 0x0025f98 bits 24

Oct 28 15:36:42 localhost [ 3167.298166] zd1211rw 2-1:1.0: zd_usb_rfwrite() value 0x0025f9a bits 24

Oct 28 15:36:42 localhost [ 3167.301057] zd1211rw 2-1:1.0: zd_usb_rfwrite() value 0x0025f94 bits 24

Oct 28 15:36:42 localhost [ 3167.304051] zd1211rw 2-1:1.0: zd_usb_rfwrite() value 0x0027fd4 bits 24

Oct 28 15:36:42 localhost [ 3167.312098] zd1211rw 2-1:1.0: uw2453_set_tx_gain_level() can't configure TX gain for int value ff on channel 1

Oct 28 15:36:42 localhost [ 3167.380060] zd1211rw 2-1:1.0: zd_rf_set_channel() channel: 2

Oct 28 15:36:42 localhost [ 3167.380072] zd1211rw 2-1:1.0: zd_usb_rfwrite() value 0x0100047 bits 24

Oct 28 15:36:42 localhost [ 3167.383053] zd1211rw 2-1:1.0: zd_usb_rfwrite() value 0x020099b bits 24

Oct 28 15:36:42 localhost [ 3167.386188] zd1211rw 2-1:1.0: zd_usb_rfwrite() value 0x034667d bits 24

Oct 28 15:36:42 localhost [ 3167.389061] zd1211rw 2-1:1.0: zd_usb_rfwrite() value 0x0025f98 bits 24

Oct 28 15:36:42 localhost [ 3167.395078] zd1211rw 2-1:1.0: zd_usb_rfwrite() value 0x0025f9a bits 24

Oct 28 15:36:42 localhost [ 3167.397066] zd1211rw 2-1:1.0: zd_usb_rfwrite() value 0x0025f94 bits 24

Oct 28 15:36:42 localhost [ 3167.400054] zd1211rw 2-1:1.0: zd_usb_rfwrite() value 0x0027fd4 bits 24

Oct 28 15:36:42 localhost [ 3167.404378] zd1211rw 2-1:1.0: zd_usb_rfwrite() value 0x071f493 bits 24

Oct 28 15:36:42 localhost [ 3167.479059] zd1211rw 2-1:1.0: zd_rf_set_channel() channel: 3

Oct 28 15:36:42 localhost [ 3167.479073] zd1211rw 2-1:1.0: zd_usb_rfwrite() value 0x0100067 bits 24

Oct 28 15:36:42 localhost [ 3167.482052] zd1211rw 2-1:1.0: zd_usb_rfwrite() value 0x0200998 bits 24

Oct 28 15:36:42 localhost [ 3167.485248] zd1211rw 2-1:1.0: zd_usb_rfwrite() value 0x034607d bits 24

Oct 28 15:36:42 localhost [ 3167.488051] zd1211rw 2-1:1.0: zd_usb_rfwrite() value 0x0025f98 bits 24

Oct 28 15:36:42 localhost [ 3167.493659] zd1211rw 2-1:1.0: zd_usb_rfwrite() value 0x0025f9a bits 24

Oct 28 15:36:42 localhost [ 3167.496072] zd1211rw 2-1:1.0: zd_usb_rfwrite() value 0x0025f94 bits 24

Oct 28 15:36:42 localhost [ 3167.499049] zd1211rw 2-1:1.0: zd_usb_rfwrite() value 0x0027fd4 bits 24

Oct 28 15:36:42 localhost [ 3167.502052] zd1211rw 2-1:1.0: zd_usb_rfwrite() value 0x071f693 bits 24

Oct 28 15:36:42 localhost [ 3167.572062] zd1211rw 2-1:1.0: zd_rf_set_channel() channel: 4

Oct 28 15:36:42 localhost [ 3167.572076] zd1211rw 2-1:1.0: zd_usb_rfwrite() value 0x0100067 bits 24

Oct 28 15:36:42 localhost [ 3167.575051] zd1211rw 2-1:1.0: zd_usb_rfwrite() value 0x020099a bits 24

Oct 28 15:36:42 localhost [ 3167.578051] zd1211rw 2-1:1.0: zd_usb_rfwrite() value 0x034607d bits 24

Oct 28 15:36:42 localhost [ 3167.581083] zd1211rw 2-1:1.0: zd_usb_rfwrite() value 0x0025f98 bits 24

Oct 28 15:36:42 localhost [ 3167.583069] zd1211rw 2-1:1.0: zd_usb_rfwrite() value 0x0025f9a bits 24

Oct 28 15:36:42 localhost [ 3167.586050] zd1211rw 2-1:1.0: zd_usb_rfwrite() value 0x0025f94 bits 24

Oct 28 15:36:42 localhost [ 3167.592221] zd1211rw 2-1:1.0: zd_usb_rfwrite() value 0x0027fd4 bits 24

Oct 28 15:36:42 localhost [ 3167.598083] zd1211rw 2-1:1.0: zd_usb_rfwrite() value 0x071f693 bits 24

Oct 28 15:36:42 localhost [ 3167.667081] zd1211rw 2-1:1.0: zd_rf_set_channel() channel: 5

Oct 28 15:36:42 localhost [ 3167.667093] zd1211rw 2-1:1.0: zd_usb_rfwrite() value 0x0100067 bits 24

Oct 28 15:36:42 localhost [ 3167.669076] zd1211rw 2-1:1.0: zd_usb_rfwrite() value 0x0200999 bits 24

Oct 28 15:36:42 localhost [ 3167.672051] zd1211rw 2-1:1.0: zd_usb_rfwrite() value 0x034665d bits 24

Oct 28 15:36:42 localhost [ 3167.675051] zd1211rw 2-1:1.0: zd_usb_rfwrite() value 0x0025f98 bits 24

Oct 28 15:36:42 localhost [ 3167.678051] zd1211rw 2-1:1.0: zd_usb_rfwrite() value 0x0025f9a bits 24

Oct 28 15:36:42 localhost [ 3167.681155] zd1211rw 2-1:1.0: zd_usb_rfwrite() value 0x0025f94 bits 24

Oct 28 15:36:42 localhost [ 3167.683058] zd1211rw 2-1:1.0: zd_usb_rfwrite() value 0x0027fd4 bits 24

Oct 28 15:36:42 localhost [ 3167.687053] zd1211rw 2-1:1.0: uw2453_set_tx_gain_level() can't configure TX gain for int value ff on channel 5

Oct 28 15:36:42 localhost [ 3167.755090] zd1211rw 2-1:1.0: zd_rf_set_channel() channel: 6

Oct 28 15:36:42 localhost [ 3167.755105] zd1211rw 2-1:1.0: zd_usb_rfwrite() value 0x0100067 bits 24

Oct 28 15:36:42 localhost [ 3167.758073] zd1211rw 2-1:1.0: zd_usb_rfwrite() value 0x020099b bits 24

Oct 28 15:36:42 localhost [ 3167.761054] zd1211rw 2-1:1.0: zd_usb_rfwrite() value 0x034665d bits 24

Oct 28 15:36:42 localhost [ 3167.764053] zd1211rw 2-1:1.0: zd_usb_rfwrite() value 0x0025f98 bits 24

Oct 28 15:36:42 localhost [ 3167.767054] zd1211rw 2-1:1.0: zd_usb_rfwrite() value 0x0025f9a bits 24

Oct 28 15:36:42 localhost [ 3167.770223] zd1211rw 2-1:1.0: zd_usb_rfwrite() value 0x0025f94 bits 24

Oct 28 15:36:42 localhost [ 3167.773075] zd1211rw 2-1:1.0: zd_usb_rfwrite() value 0x0027fd4 bits 24

Oct 28 15:36:42 localhost [ 3167.777056] zd1211rw 2-1:1.0: zd_usb_rfwrite() value 0x071f493 bits 24

Oct 28 15:36:42 localhost [ 3167.847068] zd1211rw 2-1:1.0: zd_rf_set_channel() channel: 7

Oct 28 15:36:42 localhost [ 3167.847082] zd1211rw 2-1:1.0: zd_usb_rfwrite() value 0x0100057 bits 24

Oct 28 15:36:42 localhost [ 3167.850239] zd1211rw 2-1:1.0: zd_usb_rfwrite() value 0x0200998 bits 24

Oct 28 15:36:42 localhost [ 3167.852115] zd1211rw 2-1:1.0: zd_usb_rfwrite() value 0x034645d bits 24

Oct 28 15:36:42 localhost [ 3167.855059] zd1211rw 2-1:1.0: zd_usb_rfwrite() value 0x0025f98 bits 24

Oct 28 15:36:42 localhost [ 3167.858054] zd1211rw 2-1:1.0: zd_usb_rfwrite() value 0x0025f9a bits 24

Oct 28 15:36:42 localhost [ 3167.861055] zd1211rw 2-1:1.0: zd_usb_rfwrite() value 0x0025f94 bits 24

Oct 28 15:36:42 localhost [ 3167.864245] zd1211rw 2-1:1.0: zd_usb_rfwrite() value 0x0027fd4 bits 24

Oct 28 15:36:42 localhost [ 3167.868213] zd1211rw 2-1:1.0: zd_usb_rfwrite() value 0x071f693 bits 24

Oct 28 15:36:43 localhost [ 3167.938113] zd1211rw 2-1:1.0: zd_rf_set_channel() channel: 8

Oct 28 15:36:43 localhost [ 3167.938130] zd1211rw 2-1:1.0: zd_usb_rfwrite() value 0x0100057 bits 24

Oct 28 15:36:43 localhost [ 3167.941074] zd1211rw 2-1:1.0: zd_usb_rfwrite() value 0x020099a bits 24

Oct 28 15:36:43 localhost [ 3167.944071] zd1211rw 2-1:1.0: zd_usb_rfwrite() value 0x034645d bits 24

Oct 28 15:36:43 localhost [ 3167.947072] zd1211rw 2-1:1.0: zd_usb_rfwrite() value 0x0025f98 bits 24

Oct 28 15:36:43 localhost [ 3167.950071] zd1211rw 2-1:1.0: zd_usb_rfwrite() value 0x0025f9a bits 24

Oct 28 15:36:43 localhost [ 3167.953072] zd1211rw 2-1:1.0: zd_usb_rfwrite() value 0x0025f94 bits 24

Oct 28 15:36:43 localhost [ 3167.956072] zd1211rw 2-1:1.0: zd_usb_rfwrite() value 0x0027fd4 bits 24

Oct 28 15:36:43 localhost [ 3167.960063] zd1211rw 2-1:1.0: zd_usb_rfwrite() value 0x071f693 bits 24

Oct 28 15:36:43 localhost [ 3168.031070] zd1211rw 2-1:1.0: zd_rf_set_channel() channel: 9

Oct 28 15:36:43 localhost [ 3168.031081] zd1211rw 2-1:1.0: zd_usb_rfwrite() value 0x0100057 bits 24

Oct 28 15:36:43 localhost [ 3168.034063] zd1211rw 2-1:1.0: zd_usb_rfwrite() value 0x0200999 bits 24

Oct 28 15:36:43 localhost [ 3168.037063] zd1211rw 2-1:1.0: zd_usb_rfwrite() value 0x034666d bits 24

Oct 28 15:36:43 localhost [ 3168.040210] zd1211rw 2-1:1.0: zd_usb_rfwrite() value 0x0025f98 bits 24

Oct 28 15:36:43 localhost [ 3168.043063] zd1211rw 2-1:1.0: zd_usb_rfwrite() value 0x0025f9a bits 24

Oct 28 15:36:43 localhost [ 3168.046062] zd1211rw 2-1:1.0: zd_usb_rfwrite() value 0x0025f94 bits 24

Oct 28 15:36:43 localhost [ 3168.049063] zd1211rw 2-1:1.0: zd_usb_rfwrite() value 0x0027fd4 bits 24

Oct 28 15:36:43 localhost [ 3168.053112] zd1211rw 2-1:1.0: uw2453_set_tx_gain_level() can't configure TX gain for int value ff on channel 9

Oct 28 15:36:43 localhost [ 3168.120081] zd1211rw 2-1:1.0: zd_rf_set_channel() channel: 10

Oct 28 15:36:43 localhost [ 3168.120096] zd1211rw 2-1:1.0: zd_usb_rfwrite() value 0x0100057 bits 24

Oct 28 15:36:43 localhost [ 3168.123069] zd1211rw 2-1:1.0: zd_usb_rfwrite() value 0x020099b bits 24

Oct 28 15:36:43 localhost [ 3168.126066] zd1211rw 2-1:1.0: zd_usb_rfwrite() value 0x034666d bits 24

Oct 28 15:36:43 localhost [ 3168.129067] zd1211rw 2-1:1.0: zd_usb_rfwrite() value 0x0025f98 bits 24

Oct 28 15:36:43 localhost [ 3168.132110] zd1211rw 2-1:1.0: zd_usb_rfwrite() value 0x0025f9a bits 24

Oct 28 15:36:43 localhost [ 3168.135069] zd1211rw 2-1:1.0: zd_usb_rfwrite() value 0x0025f94 bits 24

Oct 28 15:36:43 localhost [ 3168.138066] zd1211rw 2-1:1.0: zd_usb_rfwrite() value 0x0027fd4 bits 24

Oct 28 15:36:43 localhost [ 3168.142070] zd1211rw 2-1:1.0: zd_usb_rfwrite() value 0x071f493 bits 24

Oct 28 15:36:43 localhost [ 3168.213086] zd1211rw 2-1:1.0: zd_rf_set_channel() channel: 11

Oct 28 15:36:43 localhost [ 3168.213102] zd1211rw 2-1:1.0: zd_usb_rfwrite() value 0x0100077 bits 24

Oct 28 15:36:43 localhost [ 3168.216090] zd1211rw 2-1:1.0: zd_usb_rfwrite() value 0x0200998 bits 24

Oct 28 15:36:43 localhost [ 3168.218125] zd1211rw 2-1:1.0: zd_usb_rfwrite() value 0x034646d bits 24

Oct 28 15:36:43 localhost [ 3168.221070] zd1211rw 2-1:1.0: zd_usb_rfwrite() value 0x0025f98 bits 24

Oct 28 15:36:43 localhost [ 3168.224067] zd1211rw 2-1:1.0: zd_usb_rfwrite() value 0x0025f9a bits 24

Oct 28 15:36:43 localhost [ 3168.227067] zd1211rw 2-1:1.0: zd_usb_rfwrite() value 0x0025f94 bits 24

Oct 28 15:36:43 localhost [ 3168.230319] zd1211rw 2-1:1.0: zd_usb_rfwrite() value 0x0027fd4 bits 24

Oct 28 15:36:43 localhost [ 3168.233120] zd1211rw 2-1:1.0: zd_usb_rfwrite() value 0x071f393 bits 24

Oct 28 15:36:43 localhost [ 3168.304079] zd1211rw 2-1:1.0: zd_rf_set_channel() channel: 2

Oct 28 15:36:43 localhost [ 3168.304090] zd1211rw 2-1:1.0: zd_usb_rfwrite() value 0x0100047 bits 24

Oct 28 15:36:43 localhost [ 3168.306168] zd1211rw 2-1:1.0: zd_usb_rfwrite() value 0x020099b bits 24

Oct 28 15:36:43 localhost [ 3168.308093] zd1211rw 2-1:1.0: zd_usb_rfwrite() value 0x034667d bits 24

Oct 28 15:36:43 localhost [ 3168.311073] zd1211rw 2-1:1.0: zd_usb_rfwrite() value 0x0025f98 bits 24

Oct 28 15:36:43 localhost [ 3168.314071] zd1211rw 2-1:1.0: zd_usb_rfwrite() value 0x0025f9a bits 24

Oct 28 15:36:43 localhost [ 3168.317071] zd1211rw 2-1:1.0: zd_usb_rfwrite() value 0x0025f94 bits 24

Oct 28 15:36:43 localhost [ 3168.320127] zd1211rw 2-1:1.0: zd_usb_rfwrite() value 0x0027fd4 bits 24

Oct 28 15:36:43 localhost [ 3168.324076] zd1211rw 2-1:1.0: zd_usb_rfwrite() value 0x071f493 bits 24

Oct 28 15:36:43 localhost [ 3168.332080] zd1211rw 2-1:1.0: zd_op_configure_filter() mc addr 33:33:ff:cf:9b:77

Oct 28 15:36:43 localhost [ 3168.332089] zd1211rw 2-1:1.0: zd_op_configure_filter() mc addr 33:33:00:00:00:01

Oct 28 15:36:43 localhost [ 3168.332095] zd1211rw 2-1:1.0: zd_op_configure_filter() mc addr 01:00:5e:00:00:01

Oct 28 15:36:45 localhost [ 3170.433178] usb 2-1: rx_urb_complete() *** first fragment ***

Oct 28 15:36:45 localhost [ 3170.433238] usb 2-1: rx_urb_complete() *** second fragment ***

Oct 28 15:36:48 localhost [ 3173.242283] wlan0: disassociated (Reason: 16)

Oct 28 15:36:48 localhost [ 3173.242320] zd1211rw 2-1:1.0: zd_op_bss_info_changed() changes: f

Oct 28 15:36:48 localhost [ 3173.243123] zd1211rw 2-1:1.0: zd_chip_set_rts_cts_rate_locked() preamble=0

Oct 28 15:36:49 localhost [ 3174.242054] wlan0: associate with AP 00:13:49:73:5c:c1

Oct 28 15:36:49 localhost [ 3174.245316] wlan0: deauthenticated (Reason: 6)

Oct 28 15:36:50 localhost [ 3175.245057] wlan0: direct probe to AP 00:13:49:73:5c:c1 try 3

Oct 28 15:36:50 localhost [ 3175.248386] wlan0 direct probe responded

Oct 28 15:36:50 localhost [ 3175.248392] wlan0: authentication with AP 00:13:49:73:5c:c1 timed out
```

It seems like it is scanning all channels, or? My WLAN is on ch2.

Here is also my iwconfig output. The wlan0 interface is associated with my WLAN.

```
wlan0     IEEE 802.11bg  ESSID:"ArcorWirelessLAN"  

          Mode:Managed  Frequency:2.417 GHz  Access Point: Not-Associated   

          Tx-Power=27 dBm   

          Retry min limit:7   RTS thr:off   Fragment thr:off

          Encryption key:off

          Power Management:off

          Link Quality:0  Signal level:0  Noise level:0

          Rx invalid nwid:0  Rx invalid crypt:0  Rx invalid frag:0

          Tx excessive retries:0  Invalid misc:0   Missed beacon:0

```

----------

## gerdesj

It seems to connect to channel 2 first and associate OK.  wlan0 as an interface seems happy.  However your driver then goes off scanning other channels.  Think I'll have a look into the source for this, also I check your wpa_supplicant against mine when I get home.

Cheers

Jon

----------

